# Security Lights



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a 100w security light that is on 12-16 hours a night every night. I'm thinking about replacing it with a solar panel+charge controller+fixture+bulb. I already have a selection of batteries to store power in. 

Was thinking this is a good project to get my feet wet and if it works well, I'd like to convert the shop lights away from incandescent in the future.

Can anybody recommend a good security light fixture (Always on vs. motion activated?)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's a link to a company that I bought some security stuff before. Haven't bought from them in a while so I hope they're still around.

Enjoy great low prices in our Security Lights product line at HomeSecurityStore!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Check with Lowes and Home Depot for LED floodlights that just screw in. They also have LED floodlights to replace the original fixture on the house. Solar panel lights are pretty dependant on where you live to get enough sun so the batteries will last thru the night. I've managed to convert almost everything in the house to LED except for the fluorescent lights in the Kitchen and garage. They are next on the list but will be a little expensive so I'm waiting and hoping $$$$ come down. I found one place selling 48 inch long fluorescent replacements but you had to rewire the fixture so the ballast was completely disconnected. And the price was higher than the regular LED replacements in COSTCO. Come to think of it, I think I saw a LED, 2 lamp flood light fixture there.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

That's something to think about full time light or one with a motion detector. They make solar security lights
that are self contained and motion activated . You just put them up and your done. I have heard some good things
about them. But I have never used them. But you also said you were looking to get your feet wet I take
it your looking to learn a little about solar with this project? And it sounds like you may want a set that you
could ad on to later. OK I would like to offer some advice but I'm no expert but I can tell you from my own 
experiences what I think would be best if you want to set up a small solar set up and ad on later. 

First off your solar panel. Depending on how big you plan on going would have a lot to do with it.
If you plan on going bigger later try and buy the type of panel you could go back and get another one 
just like it. This will make it much easier to ad on later. What size? I would buy no smaller than a 100 watt.
Or if you can afford it get a full size daddy like 250-300 watt. Don't worry about getting a panel with too
many watts. Don't worry about burning anything out with to big of a panel there is a part called a controller 
that will regulate how much electric goes to your battery or batteries. 

Controllers,, If you just want to run one light and you have decent size panel you could get away with a lower
cost 20 amp pwm controller for about $20. (it will do the job) If you ad on later you can move up to a 
40 amp MPPT controller for a pocket full of green (at least $200) You could take the money you saved 
by going with a lower cost controller and get that bigger panel. 

For a battery or batteries your going to hear about running 6 volt batteries wired to make 12 volts, 
Gel type, Flooded acid, Red ones, Blue ones And black ones.
I guess there some really good top of the line batteries out there but most come with premium price.
A lot of beginners go with one particular deep cycle battery from Walmart. About $100 a lot of pepole 
really slam them and say the battery is all wrong for solar use. But I have never heard a complaint
from anyone that runs them. I have a set that I have ran for 3 years with no problem but keep in
mind that I take good care of them and I very seldom have them go below 12.6 --12.5 once in while.
One battery will run a LED light all night no problem. But I would run two So i could run a little something 
later. ( Like make an extension cord out of 10 gauge wire and put a couple pf lights on it for an emergency
Like if the power goes off. 

What kind of light? They make some really bright 12 volt LEDs that don't use much power at all. 
And they make some great 120 Volt bulbs that are LED also.-- I run both.

If you go with a 120 volt your going to need an inverter to get that 12 volts up to 120.
If you want to run just one light for now get a small one $15-20 will cover it your only going 
to need what/ maybe 80 watts if you go with a LED light. 

I hope this helps but there is so much more to conciser. 
This is a great place to get good advice. Ask plenty of questions from pepole that have actually done it.

Sorry I got carried away I forgot you already have batteries maybe some else can use the info


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have installed several of the self contained solar security lights with motion control over the past month or so and they work great so far. It's the way to go during a power outage. Reasonably priced. I have heard good thing about them as well. We shall see how long they last. for 40 bucks if I get 2 or 3 years out of them I will be happy but I have heard they last much longer.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I have installed several of the self contained solar security lights with motion control over the past month or so and they work great so far. It's the way to go during a power outage. Reasonably priced. I have head good thing about them as well. We shall see how long they last. for 40 bucks if I get 2 or 3 years out of them I will be happy but I have heard they last much longer.


You know I bet they do last,, The batteries don't get completely drained and recharged every day like the yard lights do. Are they bright?


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> That's something to think about full time lig...


Thanks for the info. I have also NEVER heard anybody complain about batteries other than those that aren't running them ;-).

I got the idea to use old car batteries watching this guy shlep an old battery to his cabin and run it all weekend. I know it won't start the car, but I cook with gas and I heat with wood, so I only really need lights and maybe the laptop. Ever since then I've been saving my old car batteries. They pay you for them at the shop, so they have to have some value. They all hold 12 volts, but won't start the car. I figure they will work for LED lights or I can do some maintenance on them and get them close to their original output.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

It will be good hearing back from you on how it goes. My thoughts are the cheap inverters that would run your light bulb will need to be going almost 24/7 and I doubt they will do that for very long. I think using your solar to charge 9v batteries and then installing cheap Harbor Freight motion lights would be the most cost effective way to go. Old car batteries would be perfect for this system, keep in mind you cannot add batteries to increase your storage in the future, the old batteries will draw down the new ones to the weakest link. 
Learning solar is fun, at any level if you are practicing it, you will be ahead.


----------



## quinnbrian (Mar 6, 2014)

I have / uses a solar light,with motion detector built in. Works great. Have had it for about a year. Use it to light up around barn, to see if something is trying to get at any of the animals.Works in the cold (-20) and in the summer...so far. It's LED, I bought it at Home Depot . We have coyotes around, and the light coming on ,and scares them away...and if there stupid enough to stay around...then the big stick comes out!! Self contained, solar panel,light and motion detector( adjustable) for different distances.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just keep in mind that most solar lights have cheap batteries so the batteries usually only last a year or two.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm actually in the process of putting up cameras. The thought occurred to me to put up big UV lights on a motion detector. That way it stays dark but the cameras get light at night to see w/o waking the neighbors. Kind of stealthy. Then as they get closer, bright white lights come on - all LED for energy conservation.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Gimble said:


> I have a 100w security light that is on 12-16 hours a night every night. I'm thinking about replacing it with a solar panel+charge controller+fixture+bulb. I already have a selection of batteries to store power in.
> 
> Was thinking this is a good project to get my feet wet and if it works well, I'd like to convert the shop lights away from incandescent in the future.
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good security light fixture (Always on vs. motion activated?)


Oops sorry I was mislead, my security light is the MEGA bright flashlight on the end of my 12 gauge shotgun, it exposes and protects!


----------



## quinnbrian (Mar 6, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Oops sorry I was mislead, my security light is the MEGA bright flashlight on the end of my 12 gauge shotgun, it exposes and protects!


LOL I thought everyone had one of those...or two...or three, you just never know when the batteries will go die on one...so you need back-up


----------

